
2D Liquid Simulation in WebGL - erkaman
https://github.com/Erkaman/gl-water2d
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

